# Lifestyle - Duck watch during off-season



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

On some reason two ducks keep coming back every year. My V boy can sit for hours watching ducks on the roof. My husband cut the grass around the house, came back and our boy was still watching the duck. 

During our first hunting season last fall, our boy had learned to wait patiently until we send him to retrieve a duck. it is a long wait ahead of him this time around though...


----------

